# Hauntcast 14 :: Happy Horrordays



## scourge (Jan 5, 2008)

Happy anniversary Hauntcast! And welcome Dr. Morbius, awesome show everyone!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome show and *Happy Anniversary!!!!* Dr Morbius...you definitely fit in with the gang over there.....terrific intro!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Another great show!
Dr. Morbius' bit about the different wiring on the computer power suppy was very informative!
Welcome, Doc!!


----------

